

Who's Making Money From Microcredit? [video] - gregwebs
http://www.pbs.org/now/shows/338/video.html

======
Mistone
mohammed unis? not that there isn't real value in micro-finance but I'm still
baffled how a financier/banker gets the noble peace prize.

